# It's Natl. Dog Day !



## IKE (Aug 26, 2018)

Post your favorite dog pictures.......most here already know that I'm kinda partial to Labradors.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## StarSong (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2018)

Labradoodles and Standard Schnauzers, my furkids present and past.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 26, 2018)

My darling little Harry.   I miss you every single day.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 27, 2018)

This is Addy..   
Saw her through the fence at the local dog pound. That was all it took and we brought her home eight years ago.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> This is Addy..
> Saw her through the fence at the local dog pound. That was all it took and we brought her home eight years ago.



She is gorgeous!  Those eyes are irresistible.  Labs are wonderful dogs.


----------

